# [SOLVED] Need help setting up Akai Turntable Model AP-Q50



## Coastwizard (Dec 16, 2009)

Don't know if you can help me with this or if you're even the right forum, but here goes:

I just unpacked my Akai Turntable Model AP-Q50 from storage after 24 years. It is still in mint condition, but I have forgotten how to set the tone arm weight and antiskid functions, as well as what the little "flip switch" on the end of the cartridge (needle) is for.

Can you please give me the basic instructions so I can begin playing my vintage albums again? Right now, I have no idea how to "zero out" the tone arm balance, what setting to place the antiskid dial on, or why the tone arm seems to skid across the LP no matter what I do.

This machine cost me about $350 when it was new and the cartridge ran about $110 by itself. I only used it to play brand new LP's once each while I transferred them over to cassette tapes, so the turntable and the albums are all pristine.

Sincerely,

R. Merrill


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Need help setting up Akai Turntable Model AP-Q50*

Gee, I am trying to blow the cobwebs from my other brain cell trying to remember...

The tone arm will probably have a counter balance weight at the other end from the needle. adjust the counter balance weight bit by bit until the arm starts to rise. IE: that the balance end is *just* and only just heavier than the needle end.

Then back it off a smidgen so that the arm JUST drops down again. This makes the weight of the needle to track at absolute minimum. There will be risk of skipping or skidding if it is too light. If this happens, just move the counter balance a gnats whisker toward the needle end.

I am not sure about the 'anti skid' dial - it could be that it increases the horizontal friction of the arm. I suggest that you set it at absolute minimum and increase it fractionally is skidding is experienced.

Coming to your records. If they are dusty or dirty from storage, a very gentle wash might be in order.

Just cool water with a drop of mild washing up detergent. Use a new .5 or 1 inch paintbrush to gently chase out any dirt round the track. Don't get the label wet! 

If your turntable has a small brush arm that catches the dust/fluff/dirt, I suggest that you also use that when playing the disk.

If you have a decent audio on your computer, you may want to attach the turntable to the aux in and copy save the music as an MP3 file, thus preserving the disk and removing the wear & tear on the turntable.

Coming back to the turntable. Lift it out from its case and check that the drive bands have not perished and are in good order. I resurrected an old reel to reel recorder a while back only to find half the drive rubbers had perished and/or melted...!

Hope that helps

EDIT: The little flip switch at the end of the cartridge will probably allow you to select another needle. Quality cartridges often came with two needles, one for LP (33rpm) and the other for EPs (45rpm) or SP (78rpm). The needles have a different radius on the tip. The appropriate radius fitted into the track better and is optimised for record wear & tear and best sound.

You may need a magnifying glass but the little flip arm will be marked so that you can select the correct needle. The marking will be similar to: LP, EP, SP 33, 45 or 78

LP = Long Play = 33 rpm
EP = Extended Play = 45 rpm
SP = Standard Play = 78 rpm


----------



## Coastwizard (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Need help setting up Akai Turntable Model AP-Q50*

Hey Donald!!

Thanks so much for your help! I was able to balance the tone arm, which also stopped it from skating across the record, without even adjusting the antiskate knob. Noticed that the little flip switch on the end of the cartridge only goes up and down. Up it locks in place, and down it just hangs loose. It has a little record-cleaning brush on its end.

Anyway, I believe you've solved my problem!!!ray:

Hope you have a great Christmas!! Oh and thanks for the tip about convering the LP's into MP3's!! Much appreciated!

Randy:wave:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Just an update re: the anti-skid dial - Donald had it right about it's function being sideways balance but..... (there's always a 'but' :wink

Some decks had the 'dial' start at 'zero' (or full-anticlockwise), whereas others started in the centre, the equivalent of the audio 'Balance' control.

There's no real way to accurately adjust the anti-skid, the main things you might notice if it's waaaay off is:

1} the audio is weak on 1 channel, or 
2} the album(s) constantly jump backwards or forwards, especially on louder bits of music (the stylus moves faster and harder).

Oh, if/when ripping your vinyls to .MP3, depending on the quality of your audio equipment, set the quality or 'bitrate' to a minimum 128Kbits/second. That will give a 'commercial' CD quality, but if you appreciate your music's fidelity, try 192Kb or higher - This will give a larger file-size, so experiment a bit to find the optimum rate for both your amp+speakers + your ears.

Good luck, especially if you've got loads of albums - I gave up with mine after approx 2,000 albums, with another 3,000ish still to go :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks Randy - you have a great one too

Thanks also WereBo...


----------

